# Dish 1000 Question



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

My locals are on the 105 satellite. I have a SuperDish with 3 lnbs (I assume this has been renamed Dish 1000). If I upgrade in April to the 622, how could I receive my locals and all of the HD channels? Wouldn't I need another dish?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

A SuperDISH is still a SuperDISH - no name change. The D1000 is a 3 position (110/119/129) DBS dish, where one of the LNBF's on a SuperDISH (105 or 121) is designed to pick up FSS signals. Assuming that your locals stay on AMC-15 at 105 and don't get moved to E10 at 110, you'll need another dish, most likely pointed at 129, though 61.5 would likely work as well. You'll also need a DPP44 switch. This should be included in the upgrade price.


----------



## washington (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm in the same situation as you. I live in Baltimore. My locals are on 105. I have no idea if they're going to replace my Superdish with a Dish 1000 or leave my Superdish and add another dish to get 129 or 61.5. I really don't want two dishes on my roof. But I know I do want to upgrade my 811 to the 622. I think we just have to wait till April or March.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Baltimore is shown as one of the DMA's that cannot receive signals from 129 on the D1000 DMA Exclusion Map. Even if you can see 129, there may be parts of your DMA that cannot, and as such, I wouldn't expect to see your locals move there. I'm in the same boat - the Wilkes-Barre PA DMA is also a SD105 market that has no chance of becoming a D1000 market. Expect to use 61.5 for new HD channels.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

BoisePaul,
Where can I find this DMA exclusion Map. I live just north of Harrisburg ,PA I it sounds like this would apply to me ,as well.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## washington (Jan 5, 2005)

BoisePaul said:


> Baltimore is shown as one of the DMA's that cannot receive signals from 129 on the D1000 DMA Exclusion Map. Even if you can see 129, there may be parts of your DMA that cannot, and as such, I wouldn't expect to see your locals move there. I'm in the same boat - the Wilkes-Barre PA DMA is also a SD105 market that has no chance of becoming a D1000 market. Expect to use 61.5 for new HD channels.


Which direction does the second dish need to face to see the 61.5 sat. ? I believe the Superdish is currently facing southwest. I will have problem with trees in other directions.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

washington said:


> Which direction does the second dish need to face to see the 61.5 sat. ? I believe the Superdish is currently facing southwest. I will have problem with trees in other directions.


61.5 is SSE from Baltimore, 105-61.5=43.5 degrees East from your Superdish.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Bubba3 said:


> BoisePaul,
> Where can I find this DMA exclusion Map. I live just north of Harrisburg ,PA I it sounds like this would apply to me ,as well.
> Thanks,
> Brad


It would apply to you as well. I have the map in .pdf format that was found at "the other site" some time ago. You'll find a link in the EKB on this page, but in order to view the actual document, you'll have to join the site that actually hosts it. I wonder if this isn't something that should be hosted at DBSTalk as well so that we don't have to do cross-site links.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

BoisePaul said:


> ... but in order to view the actual document, you'll have to join the site that actually hosts it.


:eek2: Anyone else have this problem? I'll try from work tomorrow, that PC doesn't have a cookie from either site. The other links are wrong because everthing at the "other" site got re-indexed with their vBulletin upgrade.


> I wonder if this isn't something that should be hosted at DBSTalk as well so that we don't have to do cross-site links.


I would like to have more balance in the source of photos and, toward that end, Jason has sent me some that I have yet to add to the Twin page. Back when I had time to compile news links, I did not include those that required membership. Beyond that, information is information even if it does come from somewhere else. The EKB is an independent non-commercial site that DBSTalk was kind enough to provide server space to (thanks Chris!) as a backup to the original site which was unreliable and no longer exists. See the EKB home page for TNGTony's statement on the relationship between the EKB and the web forums.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> :eek2: Anyone else have this problem?


Yes. That site is set up so you must log in to download attachments. If you are not logged in or have not registered it is an entirely different experience. That is in addition to the reindexing problem.

FYI: We do allow guests to view and download post attachments. 
(We also show the same amount of advertising to guests that the moderators see.
Club Members see less ads than me. But that's an entirely different issue.)

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> The EKB is an independent non-commercial site that DBSTalk was kind enough to provide server space to (thanks Chris!) as a backup to the original site which was unreliable and no longer exists. See the EKB home page for TNGTony's statement on the relationship between the EKB and the web forums.


Maybe I should rephrase. Rather than putting this map on DBSTalk proper (as it seemed I was suggesting), perhaps it should be contained in the EKB where all of the other coverage and spotbeam maps currently reside. I hope that this message was not taken the wrong way as I meant no disrespect for any DBS web forum, their staff (admins, owners, and moderators), or the maintainers of the EKB. I appreciate the valuable service that all of these people are providing.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No offense was taken. I was just giving some frank discussion as they way I read your suggestion seemed to touch on some inter-site rivalries and the EKB's effort to remain neutral while being hosted here. Take 2 is much better and avoids the major headaches caused by trying to point into forums after they get re-indexed. Also, I did confirm the SatelliteGuys registration requirement to view attachments.


BoisePaul said:


> I meant no disrespect for any DBS web forum, their admins and owners, or the maintainers of the EKB.


So just what is your problem with the moderators???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just as TNGTony has done with the spot beam maps (some that I have created and posted in threads here at DBSTalk) you are welcome to upload to the EKB any linked content needed to keep the EKB a complete source of information. Since the source is E* you shouldn't have any more copyright problems than if the files were posted as links to the other site.

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> So just what is your problem with the moderators???


Arrgh! You're gonna make me edit my post again? There... fixed...


----------



## charanis (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm in Atlanta. I have two dishes on the roof. One for 61.5 and one dishpro (upgraded from a 500 when i got my 921) looking at two others - I think 110 and 119? All joined together with a 34 switch. Anyway - do I need to change to this Dish 1000 or will I get everything with my current configuration?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sounds good, charanis, as long as you need four total tuners or less.

JL


----------



## charanis (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you JL 

- Did Dish say when Atlanta HD locals would be avail. or what sat they will be on? - or are you saying 61.5 will have them.
Are the other new HD channels on the same?

Jim


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Atlanta HDs are not uplinked yet, so your guess is as good as anyone's.
It is possible that E* will use 61.5 in Atlanta, since you have "extra locals" on 61.5 (until they move later this year) there would be a base of installed 61.5 dishes. Those SD locals must move to 110 or your market must go to D1000 before the end of May.

JL


----------



## cshaff34 (Jan 15, 2006)

I just had a Dish1000 installed today (had 500) so that I can start getting Voom and hopefully be ahead of the game of installs once new HD and mpeg4 receiver info becomes more common (installer had no clue...surprise). I can attest....not sure if due to 1000 or better install than previous set up, but HD is INCREDIBLE right now! Best that it has ever looked. Well worth it to me!


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Can you get CBSHD (east or west) with a DISH 1000?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

SJ HART said:


> Can you get CBSHD (east or west) with a DISH 1000?


Not yet. Check again on 1FEB06.


----------

